# Old Timers on HT



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I see a number of people here that were here back in 06, 07, 08, when I was active here. Lots of people missing, too. Anyone know whatever became of DebbieKatie'sMom or Boston Lesley? Several of our group are now over on a gardening site. I see Big Rockpile's posts now and then on an outdoor forum.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I remember BostonLesley leaving and I think had her name Removed from her posts back when the TSHTF a couple of years ago.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

So I take it there was an upheaval---I was gone already when that happened. There were some fine folks on here, and interesting, funny, smart. It was a lively group. sometime in the hiatus I married and never came back. I "live" on a gardening site now and just decided to drop by and see what Bill was up to---only to find him unchanged and in trouble again.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

there are so many of them I miss also. I know Lesley married and bought a little home. haven't heard anything since that. a lot of them left in the upheaval I think when I was away caring for my friend Murray. too bad but I don't think they'll be back again. where is the gardening forum OX? ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> there are so many of them I miss also. I know Lesley married and bought a little home. haven't heard anything since that. a lot of them left in the upheaval I think when I was away caring for my friend Murray. too bad but I don't think they'll be back again. where is the gardening forum OX? ~Georgia


Lesley's husband was on here too, but I can't think of his name. He left when she did I think. You should pm them...if they still had their old email addresses, they will get it.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

His username was Arctic Cow.

Sadly, the time machine lies out in the field, rusting. There ain't no going back any more.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Not enough Rust-oleum to go around, I guess. Everyone is sadly missed. Now that the dust has settled down, I am delighted that some are trickling back in...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Clem said:


> His username was Arctic Cow.
> 
> Sadly, the time machine lies out in the field, rusting. There ain't no going back any more.


Right!
I liked both of them. I message 2horses a couple of months ago and she responded. I wish Raeven would come back. One of my favorites.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Well.. I came back whether anyone wanted me to or not


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I came back. I just get too busy. I started just using one email address. I tried several times to change it from yahoo to aol but it was never successful. When my granddaughter gave me her iPad she set up my email so that I get both and it is more convenient.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all!
I check it out every so often,but it just doesn't seem the same....


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

hey Roadless! I'm so glad you're still around. I often think about you and wonder how you're doing. ~Georgia


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I check it out every so often,but it just doesn't seem the same....[/QUOTE] 
All things change with the passage of time....this place will never be the same... but that doesn't mean that we couldn't make it a great place to be once again...I for one would love to see you hang around.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

gets lonesome in here at times


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been here from the beginning... then other things took priority, and then I'd come back again & again & again...

At one point, the site would announce when members passed away, so that other members could give their condolences. I'm not sure how they found out, but they did. Carla Emery posted a bit before she died in 2005, I remember leaving soon after that, if my memory serves me correctly, just before Comfortablydumb left.

I'm also signed up on Melissa & Wendy's board, but I've posted more here than over there. I've always been a big fan of homesteading and the way people create their little piece of paradise in their own personal way. 

But mostly, I don't care too much for being a big city folk, and I'd rather eat out of my own garden than to eat that crap they sell at the Big Box Stores, so hanging out with those like me, just reiterates that there's more to life than most other people realize. Okay, so, who's next...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Nothing ever remains the same... The "good old days" are just that, lotsa fine memories. But with a few good folks, it can be good NEW days. (We good, right?)

Want more action? *Be the one to light a fire with an interesting thread or two. Push some buttons.* It is slow in here, but all of us are not dead yet, right...?

I challenge everyone here to post threads that will naturally draw responses: ask questions that do not require a right or wrong answer, or a provocative question that folks will be compelled to answer, or a for-fun kind of thread... (care to guess what the heck FBB is up to?)

If you _don't_ post a thread, then the only threads you'll see may be cobwebs...





.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm sure nobody remembers me...I was never much of a "talker" on here anyways. Things change and I no longer see myself homesteading as a way of life in the future because of the lack of finances. I still have my "homestead" land but I'm now retired and still living in the suburbs. I check into HT a few times each year to see what's happening on the website and to see who is still active on here. I'm seeing very few familiar names now. Take care everyone.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Was gone from here for quite a while....would get a birthday shout out for the forum,...so would check back in.

Not sure how things will go......We will see.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Farmer Dave said:


> I'm sure nobody remembers me...I was never much of a "talker" on here anyways. Things change and I no longer see myself homesteading as a way of life in the future because of the lack of finances. I still have my "homestead" land but I'm now retired and still living in the suburbs. I check into HT a few times each year to see what's happening on the website and to see who is still active on here. I'm seeing very few familiar names now. Take care everyone.


indeed we do remember you Dave. I still have my homestead land too but I live in the city most of the time. don't know when i'll get back out for good if ever. I have a nice comfortable home here and I can still grow quite a bit. containers etc. good to have you back. do stay awhile. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I remember you, Farmer Dave.

I, too, am still living in the suburbs: other than some asparagus my homestead is in my back yard. I have a garden, bake bread, have 7 "pet" chickens (you might not be able to have those), some miniature fruit trees, and I just now got back from fishing from the county park next to the Kaw river. Alas, the river has washed sand 3 feet deep against the boat ramp where I have always fished, and now the big river is like a moonscape at that spot. The bottom on that stretch of the river is solid sand right now: no plants, no bugs, no frogs, no fish.

My point is, if you are in the 'burbs, then homestead in the 'burbs. A lot of us do. I could no longer keep up a full sized homestead if I wanted to, but my backyard vegetables are just as good.

Sometimes I take a walk on my 5 acres, but I work my back yard and the melons are just as sweet as if I lived in the country. Which I do not.

Homesteading is a state of mind, and is expressed by what you do and not where you live.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> indeed we do remember you Dave. I still have my homestead land too but I live in the city most of the time. don't know when i'll get back out for good if ever. I have a nice comfortable home here and I can still grow quite a bit. containers etc. good to have you back. do stay awhile. ~Georgia


Good to hear from you...It sounds like your situation is a lot like mine. My homestead land is 21 miles from my home in the city where I live. It was July 2016 that was the last time I drove out there to check on things. I have a good size yard here in the city at one third of an acre. I usually put in a small veggie garden each year but just didn't have the motivation to do it this year.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Terri said:


> I remember you, Farmer Dave.
> 
> I, too, am still living in the suburbs: other than some asparagus my homestead is in my back yard. I have a garden, bake bread, have 7 "pet" chickens (you might not be able to have those), some miniature fruit trees, and I just now got back from fishing from the county park next to the Kaw river. Alas, the river has washed sand 3 feet deep against the boat ramp where I have always fished, and now the big river is like a moonscape at that spot. The bottom on that stretch of the river is solid sand right now: no plants, no bugs, no frogs, no fish.
> 
> ...


Hey there Terri, good hearing from you. Oh, I've been gardening here at my home in the city even before I bought my homestead property in the (what use to be country when I purchased it in 2001.) I guess my homestead land is now just a good investment though I don't intend to sell it because I would never be able to find 10 acres this close to my home in the city at a cost I could afford today. I really lucked out when I found it in 2001.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I am an old timer but enjoy reading more than posting. There are lots of folks I miss here. ST always had the best conversations. I remember one about a bar, and posters took turns telling stories of characters who wandered in, how they interacted, the drinks they ordered, what was just beneath their surface - and the bar was here, and the characters were themselves, or other HT members, transformed into drifters or cowboys or broken heroes in an imaginary physical place where we were no longer just pixels on a screen.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Have to say, it takes some love of HT to stick around for all these years. I see some of you folks date back to 2002...wow. In internet years, that is like, the beginning of time...lol
Facebook wasn't born yet, smartphones didn't exist...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Farmer Dave,

I remember you and your homestead goals around the same time I was increasing my worm farm and downsizing the truck patch garden to a small honor system driveway produce stand as I transformed the family truck patch homestead into my post divorce Singletree Knoll that I cold handle with only myself and my two small cart broken dogs that with their snow dog type harnesses were helpful in my harvesting and carrying the SFG produce to my produce stand and pulling small brush to the hardwood compost pit.

Now my original canine draft team have both passed on and their remains urns on the dog shrine shelf waiting to be scattered with my cremains when my time comes. Of course before they passed , they helped train the next generation of "draft dog" for me, even though I had found interests other than the larger scale produce stand and just work a small garden for us and some family and my draft dogs now mainly help only with dragging brush in between swimming in the pond on the extra land I have bought over the years as I could afford it

During the last decade my high school GF came back to the area and found and caught me again , but with 30 years and 5 marriages between us, she is happy in her house she grew up 15 miles from my small acreage I bought when I came back to our home area in the 90s near the small family farm my parents escaped to in the 80s as the old home town got too crowded.

For us , still dating in between taking care of grandkids and having her city house and my country place works for us to give us a taste of small city or country living, depending on how we feel on the particular day.

Times here on the board change in some ways and in others stay the same, much as most of our real lives do.

Given the opportunity, letting the old and new mix together works pretty well on both the board and in real life for most all of us.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

melli said:


> Have to say, it takes some love of HT to stick around for all these years. I see some of you folks date back to 2002...wow. In internet years, that is like, the beginning of time...lol
> Facebook wasn't born yet, smartphones didn't exist...


 Sometimes I think the world would be a better place without facebook and smart phones.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> there are so many of them I miss also. I know Lesley married and bought a little home. haven't heard anything since that. a lot of them left in the upheaval I think when I was away caring for my friend Murray. too bad but I don't think they'll be back again. where is the gardening forum OX? ~Georgia


I don't think I can post another site, Georgia, w/o getting thrown out again.
Chuck


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> I don't think I can post another site, Georgia, w/o getting thrown out again.
> Chuck


The bad days like when I was banned for simply alluding to another site are over, Ox. The mods now wouldn't ban for mentioning another forum.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

No, we would not ban for just that, but it is not allowed to discuss other forums on the open forum. So, please follow the rules.

What the 2 of you discuss off of the forum is, of course, nothing that any of us will ever know about.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Shrek said:


> Farmer Dave,
> 
> I remember you and your homestead goals around the same time I was increasing my worm farm and downsizing the truck patch garden to a small honor system driveway produce stand as I transformed the family truck patch homestead into my post divorce Singletree Knoll that I cold handle with only myself and my two small cart broken dogs that with their snow dog type harnesses were helpful in my harvesting and carrying the SFG produce to my produce stand and pulling small brush to the hardwood compost pit.
> 
> ...



Good to hear from you Shrek...I've always enjoyed your input here on HT, your stories are so interesting. My homesteading goals never fully materialized after my job ended when the company I was working for went belly up during the recession in 2009. I was in the process of getting estimates for building a barn/house combination on my land when I was permanently laid off work. At the time I was 58 years old and even though I had 30 years work experience as a graphic designer, no one would hire me for any type of job because of my age. I went through 2 years of receiving unemployment insurance until it ran out and then I started living on my retirement savings until I was able to take early SS retirement at 62. I've been living on my SS ever since. I hold on to my homestead land in hopes that maybe someday I might come into a lot of money, but that is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Farmer Dave; If you have land on the edge of a growing city you have money in the bank. Do not give it away.

By the way; If you get an offer, or decide to sell, find someone who SPECIALIZES in land. When I sold in OK two real estate agents estimated value; a third said "I do not specialize in land; you need to talk to XXXXX." I called Xxxxx and he sold my place for 60% more the first two agents' estimates.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Terri said:


> No, we would not ban for just that, but it is not allowed to discuss other forums on the open forum. So, please follow the rules.
> 
> What the 2 of you discuss off of the forum is, of course, nothing that any of us will ever know about.


Well, Terri, how do we do that; are pm's possible here? If so, I've forgotten how to do them.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Well, Terri, how do we do that; are pm's possible here? If so, I've forgotten how to do them.


OH! Click on your name on the top right hand corner, then choose "Conversations"

That confused everybody for the first few weeks after the change!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Terri said:


> No, we would not ban for just that, but it is not allowed to discuss other forums on the open forum. So, please follow the rules.
> 
> What the 2 of you discuss off of the forum is, of course, nothing that any of us will ever know about.


Terri, is there an additional set of rules prohibiting giving info about another forum? I'm not seeing it on the rules posted in Admin by Kung.




*Be Nice:* Debate and discuss ideas and concepts, but treat each other with respect and courtesy. This really needs no elaboration.
*Profanity: *Please refrain from using direct profanity, or deliberately misspelled profanity designed to skirt forum censors.
*Insults:* Please refrain from insulting other members by use of labels, condescending comments, racist or bigoted comments, insults about spelling, grammar, etc.
*Copying/Pasting:* Please ensure that if you are copying an article, you copy a short paragraph with a link back to the original article and please provide a brief summary. Please review videos and articles to ensure they meet HT standard for profanity.
*Multiple Identities:* Mods and admin(s) agree to be as fair as possible; however, return alternate or multiple identities will be deleted.
*Fundraisers:* HT has no way to verify the validity of personal fundraisers, Kickstarters, etc. As such, we feel we can't allow such advertising.
*Links to personal blogs and websites:* We do allow members to place tasteful links in their signature to like-minded sites, providing they do not exceed HT standards. We do ask that you provide a reciprocal link back to HT.

*Infractions:*

One automatically undergoes a ban when they amass 12 points.

*Ad hominem attacks* (emotional attacks, vs. reasoned arguments): Currently 2 points, 6 months duration; lowered to 2 points, 1 month
*Inappropriate language/content:* Currently 2-4 points, 3-6 months depending on severity; lowered to 3 points, 2 months
*Potential copyright violation:* Currently 2 points, 6 months duration; lowered to 2 points, 3 months
*Trolling/flaming:* Currently 2 points, 6 months duration, lowered to 2 points, 2 months
*Signature rule violation:* Currently 2 points, 6 months duration; lowered to 2 points, 2 months
*&#8216;Spamvertizing&#8217;*: Remains at 12 points with a permanent infraction duration

*Moderated User Status*


In keeping with the relaxed stance on moderation and infractions, members who are currently infracted and reach the # of points corresponding with a ban will instead undergo 6 months of moderated user status. During this time, said members will still be able to post; but posts will be approved by moderators prior to being posted. It goes without saying that this is somewhat of a &#8216;one-time deal&#8217; &#8211; if the same members again reach the # of points corresponding with a ban in the future, they will be banned, and moderated user status won&#8217;t be an option.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I will ask!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Dave,

A good way to turn some of your homestead land into income while keeping if near a thriving city it is to provide mobile home parking slips if the zoning allows.

Don't rent mobile homes. Only rent the concrete slips with tie down anchors, sewage, electric and water access and maybe tube frame tin roof carports so maintenance is minimal.

One of the guys I retired with licensed 7 acres of his property as a 20 slip mobile home park and with a total investment of $72000, he started leasing slips to folks who owned their own mobile homes for S 175 a month averaging $30k to $35k a year in income.

The advantage of leasing slips and utility access only is that even only owning their own mobile home, they are a higher class of renters than those looking for cheap furnished mobile homes to run their meth labs and joy houses out of.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Renting mobile home slips sounds like a good idea: If nothing else because folks are not allowed in many cities to park their RV's in their front yards!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Two things; First, the mobile home thing is not a bad idea if properly located---septic/sewer and water systems in place, electricity available. More and more of the 1960's generation are retiring and finding that they cannot afford stick-built housing. Some are living in campers on the back of their trucks. Good people who wasted some years and are now paying for it.

Second---In areas where there is much industrial construction good, hard-working and prosperous workmen will rent for a year or two in one place. A friend's son just rented his entire mobile home park, at his price, for two years to a big corporation moving men into trailers so that they can continue operations after hurricane Harvey. There is just not enough housing around in such locations.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Well, Terri, how do we do that; are pm's possible here? If so, I've forgotten how to do them.


Terri; So, I went to conversations and typed out a comment. Now how do I SEND IT? I could not find a "send" button? Not a techie, either.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> Terri; So, I went to conversations and typed out a comment. Now how do I SEND IT? I could not find a "send" button? Not a techie, either.


Just a note...Some of the older members do not allow conversations.....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Terri; So, I went to conversations and typed out a comment. Now how do I SEND IT? I could not find a "send" button? Not a techie, either.


At the bottom, where it says "start a conversation".


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I guess I hadn't used it either since the change over because I was a little confused also(bearing in mind I'm a little confused most of the time) got it straightened out now though. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> Terri; So, I went to conversations and typed out a comment. Now how do I SEND IT? I could not find a "send" button? Not a techie, either.


Hit the start conversation button.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Shrek said:


> Dave,
> 
> A good way to turn some of your homestead land into income while keeping if near a thriving city it is to provide mobile home parking slips if the zoning allows.
> 
> ...


Hot thing around here right now with all the oilfield and wind farm activity, no concrete parking pads just gravel drives on most. I've seen a few old homesteads around with a fifth wheel parked on them, don't know if that is a permanent camp set up or someone taking advantage of the demand.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Just so folks know, I have not forgotten the question about the rules: it is being discussed. This will take a little time, as the question was a good one.
.................................

The lady across the street has an RV, and she is not allowed to keep it in her driveway. Instead of changing around her back yard, which holds fruit trees and a small pond with a fountain, she parked it at a friends place.

Not everybody has a friend who will let you park an RV for long periods of time!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Terri said:


> Just so folks know, I have not forgotten the question about the rules: it is being discussed. This will take a little time, as the question was a good one.
> .................................
> 
> The lady across the street has an RV, and she is not allowed to keep it in her driveway. Instead of changing around her back yard, which holds fruit trees and a small pond with a fountain, she parked it at a friends place.
> ...


Parked my camper at a friend's place for many years......
Then it got broke into.....No insurance....so just tough beans...
Kinda put a damper on the "friendship"...

We no longer have a big camper for this reason.
Nothing beats keeping an eye on you own stuff.
Just saying


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> Parked my camper at a friend's place for many years......
> Then it got broke into.....No insurance....so just tough beans...
> Kinda put a damper on the "friendship"...
> 
> ...


Why would it put a damper on the friendship? Did you suspect your friend of breaking into it?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Why would it put a damper on the friendship? Did you suspect your friend of breaking into it?



No, not really.....as there were other units and a boat that were also broke into besides mine.
He just didn't really care to discuss it......seems that watching things parked on his property was not part of the deal...?
He made an issue or it.....although I didn't expect him to "do" anything about.
Maybe another person did?.....
Maybe just didn't want to be responsible for other stuff?

Just one of those deals where we just drifted apart after I pulled the trailer off.
I parked in on our newly acquired property, after repairs were made.

Point is......
Just be aware
People are funny, so parking you stuff on others property or they park their stuff on yours....may not be a good thing.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm in a residential area in this city and there's not too much we can't do. most everyone has a camper in their driveway. I can even dig up the front lawn and have a veggie garden if I want which is what I plan if I don't move to the country.

I don't think you can do that in the subdivisions. not sure. I can't have chickens and the like although the people next door had rabbits which caused more trouble for the neighbors than chickens ever would. city field made them get rid of them. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I am in the middle of the city and my garage is not large enought to hide my trailer, so it is parked at a storage facility where it has a roof over it. Costs $135 a month right now, will go up another $10 late spring. Can't afford all that on a regular basis.

We can only park a trailer on the street for 2 hours at a time. 

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm still here, checking in from time to time. I still live way out in the middle of nowhere, only, instead of in MO, I'm now in AR. I no longer do much in the way of homesteading, except I still have my little herd of dairy goats, a few hens, and I do a little gardening in tubs. 

Good to see some of the "old-timers" checking in.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's so good to see you Nehi! are you still with your fella? the good looking one on the horse? the one you moved for? do stay around . ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Holy Cow, Mon, $145 per month to park a trailer? Like having a permanent mole on one's nose, a constant aggravation. 

On the other hand, I agree with Hunter that parking a trailer at someone else's place may not be a good idea. First, one should not impose the buden of care on a friend---It is not right to expect the friend to safeguard property which by its nature is attractive to thieves. Then there is the problem of keeping the weeds and grass around the trailer mowed and presentable.---Safeguarding from fire, from animals. 

Does your storage facility have insurance for fire and theft damage? Friend in Texas has a trailer and spends a lot of time in it. When at home he just parks it in his driveway. I kept a pop-up in my drive for fifteen years or so.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ox, my daughter has offered to park the trailer at her place in the middle of nowhere...350 miles away. Yes, it's covered by insurance. I have been looking for another place to live where my trailer can lounge around and my dogs have room to run.

Mon


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> Holy Cow, Mon, $145 per month to park a trailer? Like having a permanent mole on one's nose, a constant aggravation.
> 
> On the other hand, I agree with Hunter that parking a trailer at someone else's place may not be a good idea. First, one should not impose the buden of care on a friend---It is not right to expect the friend to safeguard property which by its nature is attractive to thieves. Then there is the problem of keeping the weeds and grass around the trailer mowed and presentable.---Safeguarding from fire, from animals.
> 
> Does your storage facility have insurance for fire and theft damage? Friend in Texas has a trailer and spends a lot of time in it. When at home he just parks it in his driveway. I kept a pop-up in my drive for fifteen years or so.


I wish our MH fit in our driveway. We also pay to keep it undercover at a local storage place.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Been here off and on since about 2009 i think
Depends on whats going on in my life if I'm around or not


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> I am in the middle of the city and my garage is not large enought to hide my trailer, so it is parked at a storage facility where it has a roof over it. Costs $135 a month right now, will go up another $10 late spring. Can't afford all that on a regular basis.
> 
> We can only park a trailer on the street for 2 hours at a time.
> 
> Mon


That sucks!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

nehimama said:


> I'm still here, checking in from time to time. I still live way out in the middle of nowhere, only, instead of in MO, I'm now in AR. I no longer do much in the way of homesteading, except I still have my little herd of dairy goats, a few hens, and I do a little gardening in tubs.
> 
> Good to see some of the "old-timers" checking in.


Hey Old Timer!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Terri said:


> Just so folks know, I have not forgotten the question about the rules: it is being discussed. This will take a little time, as the question was a good one.
> !


So I'm guessing it's okay for Oxankle to share his gardening forum address if this post is okay?

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/raveing-lunatic.566364/page-3


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> it's so good to see you Nehi! are you still with your fella? the good looking one on the horse? the one you moved for? do stay around . ~Georgia


That's the one, and yes, we're still an "item".


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello everyone. I'm still around. Never was much of a poster. I've been here since it began. I'm still homesteading. It's a bummer were missing some fun, interesting members. Surprised to see others, hi nehi!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

There was one gal for whom I always rooted. Black gal, raising two daughters on a homestead she carved out of a hillside as I recall. Is she still out there? Her daughters should be near grown by now.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Ox, that was Sandra, and I was also wondering about her just yesterday.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Was that her forum name? If so, she's not listed as a member now. Hope she made a success of it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> Was that her forum name? If so, she's not listed as a member now. Hope she made a success of it.


I think it's Sancraft you're talking about?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think she did go by Sancraft!!! I wonder how she is? She posted quite often.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

she left a good while back. took offense to what she considered racial comments as I recall. don't know what the comments were, though.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

SANCRAFT!!! That's the one. Last post 2016. We wish her well.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

whiterock said:


> she left a good while back. took offense to what she considered racial comments as I recall. don't know what the comments were, though.


Didn't it have something to do with the former head mod?


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow....I have no idea why I had a peek at CS ...but I'm glad that I did..so many incredible folks here...I've missed ya 
John, AKA, Arcticow and I have been happy as the proverbial pigs ..been married 4 years now !!! We're both just as gray-haired and slap happy as we always were.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

It just made my day to see you (and so many others) posting today!!!!!!!!!! You and John (and the rest of y'all) were very much missed!!! I'm positively tickled that you both are happy.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Lesley!!!! I'm so happy that you are back also!!!! Will Articow be posting again? We've missed him too!!! I'm REALLY happy that you guys are doing well and enjoying each other still. Another match made in ST.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

COSunflower said:


> Lesley!!!! I'm so happy that you are back also!!!! Will Articow be posting again? We've missed him too!!! I'm REALLY happy that you guys are doing well and enjoying each other still. Another match made in ST.


Thanks for the many warm welcome-backs..
I told AC last night at supper that I'd signed up for the forum again..he said "ummmmmmmm"...so I have no idea if he heard me..LOL...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

BostonLesley, glad you are back. Have you talked to TxMex lately? I haven't heard from her in a while, maybe since I called her on her birthday.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

whiterock said:


> BostonLesley, glad you are back. Have you talked to TxMex lately? I haven't heard from her in a while, maybe since I called her on her birthday.


TY Whiterock 

I haven't actually spoken with her in a while..BUT...she's on Facebook and posts regularly there...she married, moved to Missouri...sold that property and they bought an RV and are doing well living in the RV in West Texas...she recently got back from a mini vacation in Mexico...shall I tell her you asked about her?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

BostonLesley said:


> Wow....I have no idea why I had a peek at CS ...but I'm glad that I did..so many incredible folks here...I've missed ya
> John, AKA, Arcticow and I have been happy as the proverbial pigs ..been married 4 years now !!! We're both just as gray-haired and slap happy as we always were.


A Pre-Holidays Blessing.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

You each know how I feel about homecomings and HT as my hitching post. Always so happy when someone come back to tie up for a little bit and share a little coffee from my blue enamel pot. I'm so glad when you get back when you can. Happiness on your trails always. We'l talk soon.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

BostonLesley, actually I called her this morning and left a message, she sent me a PM and told me what was happening since we last spoke.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Lesley. Glad to hear your so happy.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Lots of changes since I 'lived' here! I come back to visit a few times a year when I get a notification via email. I don't seem to have as much free time for forums anymore.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

trish4prez said:


> Lots of changes since I 'lived' here! I come back to visit a few times a year when I get a notification via email. I don't seem to have as much free time for forums anymore.


OOOH wow !!!!! Nice to SEE you !!!!!!!!


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

BostonLesley said:


> OOOH wow !!!!! Nice to SEE you !!!!!!!!


Nice to SEE you too!! This was at my niece's wedding this past weekend. Remember FarmRookie?


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

trish4prez said:


> View attachment 63428
> 
> Nice to SEE you too!! This was at my niece's wedding this past weekend. Remember FarmRookie?











Of course..that handsome guitar playing computer expert ex-Bostonian that you married..LOL..you two look terrific. Here's one of Arcticow and myself, along with my oldest Grand at his graduation this year..


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

All three of you, looking good!

Mon


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey there Mon...how are you doing?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hanging on, mostly! Y'all still in the same place?

Mon


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes....not much has changed...just older..LOL


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ditto on the older. Beats the alternative although sometimes, not by much. Only thing that has changed is I have a second dog now, and a grandson installed a security camera for me, so I can keep an eye on the dogs when I'm not out with them. Oh!! And I also get the "miles less traveled" discount on my car insurance! LOL!

Some day I plan to make a trip down to Mad Monk's....I'll give a call, maybe we can do lunch.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Perfect !!!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Dang, Leley---it is almost like old times!!!!


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey Ox.....great to "see" you !!!! I miss arguing with you and FBB over how to house and feed chickens....


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

BostonLesley said:


> Hey Ox.....great to "see" you !!!! I miss arguing with you and FBB over how to house and feed chickens....


LOL, Lesley. It seems both Bill and I have changed a lot. I came in from feeding cattle one morning when there was ten inches of snow on the ground and Barb informed me that I was too old for such play. We sold the place in OK, moved to her condo in Arkansas. I found it way too confining, went out and bought two acres and an old house near Bull Shoals lake where we have a big garden, a neighbor who trades eggs for feed. I've put in a shop and a well for watering the garden, re-roofed the house and done some improvements bit by bit. I'm aiming for about five more good years before I have to take to my rocking chair. (And I was the guy who wondered if he'd see the millennium!)

We spend weekends, mostly, at the condo--the rest at the cabin.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

OUTSTANDING, Chuck  .......Marriage = compromise in order to thrive....I've been ill way too often the past 4 years..in and out of hospital, surgeries...yuck...I have not the energy nor the inclination anymore to get back to raising goats...John, OTOH, is healthy, thank God, so we've compromised and have a fairly good orchard started, and planning on acquiring a few acres for pumpkins and berries, etc. There's a nice market for those goodies..we've also added more raised beds this year and I've planted garlic as my contribution..LOL...I'm good at making cheese , canning goodies, and thinking up ways to separate city people from their money...John is an expert at growing anything that has roots and doing the heavy work ....we make a great team ...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah, Gee---this computer is acting up
Lesley, glad to hear that you are staying busy. On garlic---I got some big pods from Martin (Paquebot) and planted them---big stuff, and planted some back this Fall. The rest is being used---No vampire will dare bite me. We have frozen so much stuff that we cannot find the bottom of our chest freezers and have gotten an upright. When we got rid of the second chest freezer we found stuff we did not know we owned. We put up onions and chopped green bell pepper in "books", ziplocks about two inches thick and gallon size, frozen on a baking pan so they are flat and will stack nicely. Stuffed bell pepper too. LOL, I suppose that if we had to we could live out of that garden and the varmints it attracts---squirrels, rabbits, deer, ***** and the neighbors' chickens. Drove in the other night and found a hen's tail sticking out of the foliage in a cedar about chest high. Somehow she got away with it as there were no feathers there the next day.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

I used to freeze goodies..until the freezer died with no announcement..so the food was gone too...I'm back to canning everything...Santa might bring me a dehydrator for Christmas though.


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

Really enjoyed this thread, Good to see some from the past! MissKitty and I are still in the Arkansas River Valley and life is good. Will be together 10 years next March..... --Dwight


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Ten years????? Whoa Nellie...It does not seem that long at all !!!!!!!!


----------

